# Riding in eastern Canada?



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

hey, I'm from Mass and heading into my senior year of high school. A bunch of my friends graduated this past year and are heading to Vermont for college. We're trying to plan a trip to eastern Canada. So does anyone know any good spots?


----------



## lightningflik (Feb 28, 2008)

Blue Mountain in Ontario is a pretty safe bet, but in all honesty Quebec offers way better snow. A couple friends and I went down to Mt. Tremblant last season and had a great time. There are a ton of other Ski/Snowboard resorts within that area, probably 20 to 30mins apart, so if you lodge in one area, you can definately go to another the next day. We tried Tremblant the first day and then went to Mont St Sauveur the second day, it was less packed and the hills there were great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I would agree and say Mt. Tremblant its a really good mountain. My friends and I went there a lot when I lived in Mass.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Tremblant is very nice, but expensive and packed on the weekends. Notorious for being stupid cold at the top

Mont Ste. Anne (outside of Quebec City) is great, but very cold.

If you're going to leave Vermont, New Hampshire and upstate New York to board in Eastern Canada, you'd best stay in Quebec. Ontario just doesn't have the elevation. We leave here to go to where you are, not the other way around.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes Mt. Tremblant, Quebec is great. I'm going there in December, for the weekend. You're better off staying where you are than traveling to Ontario.


----------

